# Really old Browning challenge bow



## adamclimbsup (Nov 30, 2006)

I came accross this browning challenge recurve bow. it is perfect condition!!!!  However i cant seem to put a year to it. anyone know when browning made the bow? i called them and they said 1991 but the lady i got it from said mid 70's. Any ideas would help. I am also looking to shoot it but dont want to if it is worth a lot of $$$
Thanks for any input 
Adam


----------

